# Is It True That....



## AndrealvsDennis (May 13, 2010)

Adding a plecostomus to your tank makes it cleaner? I was recently telling someone about my (small) 5 gallon tank that I keep one black moor in, and how I have a hard time keeping it clean enough and keeping him healthy enough and she just said, "Oh, all you need is a plecostomus and it will take care of most of the grime". Is that true? Is it smart to add another fish to a tank that small?

Thanks,

Andrea


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Is It True That*

I may be a fine one to talk lol. But a Plec in that small of tank is not really a good idea. And yes they will keep your tank cleaner. But they will become stunted if in that size tank Most other Plec's need a least a twenty gallon tank when smaller. Maybe someone else can give you info on others bottom feeders for that size tank. Maybe some type of Cory?


Matt


----------



## AndrealvsDennis (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Matt, I will look up other bottom feeders.

Also, as a side question if anyone else responds, is there any particular reason my Moor has started hanging out under the filter with his head and eyes up against the suction??


----------



## Emt_tracy28 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am pretty new to having any tanks that I have to take care of myself. I always had tanks as a kid but my parents did all the water changes. Anyway, when I started up my tanks I was told to get snails to help keep my tank cleaner. I have 2 gold mystery snails in mine. I do know that some types of fish will eat snails and snails breed quickly and can become a problem there but maybe with your smaller tank maybe just one snail would help.


----------



## eaglescout316 (Sep 13, 2010)

AndrealvsDennis said:


> Adding a plecostomus to your tank makes it cleaner? I was recently telling someone about my (small) 5 gallon tank that I keep one black moor in, and how I have a hard time keeping it clean enough and keeping him healthy enough and she just said, "Oh, all you need is a plecostomus and it will take care of most of the grime". Is that true? Is it smart to add another fish to a tank that small?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andrea


While a pleco or other such fish might take care of algae and leftover food bits, you have to remember what goes in is coming back out. I had a brown algae explosion a couple months into my first tank and read it's not uncommon for brand new glass tanks. I was told if i didn't like the idea of waiting for the algae to snuff itself out, i should buy a [bristlenose] pleco. Sure enough the pleco scrubbed the tank from top to bottom, but i had to do another water change the next day because there was poop EVERYWHERE. My point being the grime doesn't disappear, just gets easier to manage.

What could be the underlying problem with your water quality and aquarium's cleanliness is that a 5 gallon aquarium can't buffer as many pollutants as a bigger aquarium, so it will become dirty faster. When i got my first aquarium 2 years ago i chose the 29 gallon to start with because i kept reading online that a 5 or 10 gallon aquarium takes more work to maintain due to the smaller amount of water.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

You should not add a pleco, or ANY other fish to that tank. It is already too small for the amount of waste a goldfish puts out, not to mention additional waste load. Algae doesn't mean your tank is "dirty" and is not causing health problems for your goldfish. It is water quality that effects the health of the fish, and poor water quality is attributed to things such as too much feeding, too small of a tank, not enough filtration, not enough water changes, etc.

I also don't think algae eaters are necessarily good tank mates for goldies. A lot of people will disagree, but plecos will go after a slow swimming goldfish and give it a wound or frayed fins. 

If algae is bothering you, just get a good scraper and do a weekly scrape before water changes.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

The goldfish needs a 20 gallon tank. The pleco will not fit in their, even the smaller ones. You could get a snails. I agree with the others. Please get a bigger tank. If you do you can get a smaller pleco, not a common. Some only get up to 5".


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

I love small tanks. just not to house a fish, unless its a micro fish like a chilly rasbora or galaxy. Like Peeps mentioned, that 5gl is way to small for a pleco leave alone your moor.

lol all my main tanks are under 10gl.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

eaglescout316 said:


> i kept reading online that a 5 or 10 gallon aquarium takes more work to maintain due to the smaller amount of water.


es:

The smaller tanks are easier to maintain but their problem is that minor environmental changes affect the tank very quickly compared to larger tanks.

For example if a heater goes out in a 100 gallon tank in a 60° room and the water temperature takes 20 hours to reach 60° in a 5 gallon tank the period would only be 30 minutes.

Another example is dosing with meds or fertilizer.
If the dose for a 100 gallon tank is one tablespoon then the dose for a 5 gallon tank would be .065 teaspoons.

TR


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

jones57742 said:


> es:
> 
> The smaller tanks are easier to maintain but their problem is that minor environmental changes affect the tank very quickly compared to larger tanks.
> 
> ...


the biggest problem is overfeeding even a little bit of extra food can set the tank through a mini cycle also people tend to overstock 10 gallons.


----------



## eaglescout316 (Sep 13, 2010)

jones57742 said:


> es:
> 
> The smaller tanks are easier to maintain but their problem is that minor environmental changes affect the tank very quickly compared to larger tanks.
> 
> ...


Overall that's what i meant by harder to maintain, you have to keep a closer eye on it. A water change itself is an easier thing, but you have to be more vigilant in testing parameters.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

NO MORE FISH! Please give your moor a bigger home, these fish are BIG polluters and often will kill themselves with their own waste in a small environment like this. Snails would be your best option for cleaning in this environment, there are small snails like nerite; I'm not a big proponent of mystery/apple snails as they have started trying to eat LIVE fish in my tanks before & killed them by leaving scrapes or a hole even with algae, bloodworms, and clean veggies to eat, they have voracious appetites. 

eaglescout has a very good point as well with nearly constant testing-moors produce an insane amt. of amonia so keep your eyes peeled. If the gills are looking red, it's hanging out at the top all the time, and/or breathing fast it may be getting amonia poisoning.


----------



## AndrealvsDennis (May 13, 2010)

If anything he actually sits at the bottom quite a bit. He has recently started hanging out underneath the filter with his head right up against the suction part of it. At first I thought he was stuck but he seems to be able to get out of that spot quite easily. I don't know why he does this. 

I have asked enough questions on this website to know that I need a bigger tank. However, I'm a college student living in the dorms and don't have space or the means to keep a bigger tank. For example, I take my fish and his tank with me every time I go home for an extended amount of time such as thanksgiving, christmas, spring break, and the summer. The 5 gallon was really as big as I could go to be able to move him as often as I do and be able to clean the tank in our small community bathrooms. I'm doing the BEST that I can and I don't think anyone has ever loved one fish more than I love this fish, he's my roommate. And I'm totally broken hearted about his declining health and my lack of experience and ability to care for him the way he should be cared for. With that said, I need to know everything I can do to help him in the living situation he is currently in, because I can't do any better right now. 

I want to know if it's possible to reverse some of the problems he has. He has these bubbles of liquid around his eyes, he turned orange this summer, his fins are becoming tattered and torn and nothing I do seems to help. I have already asked about these conditions and I am usually told to put him in a pond or get a 20g....but neither of those are really an option. So is there ANYTHING I can do to help my little friend that is a little more inventive and creative and doesn't involve a 20g tank that I would never be able to move or clean in my current situation? I will purchase a snail tomorrow since people seem to think that is a good idea.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Have you been able to purchase a test kit yet or the antibiotics I suggested? How about salting the water a little with aquarium salt to help the fins? Have you been able to purchase any Prime? I can't say for sure these things will cure him, but he has hung in a long time which is a good sign that he is strong.

The hanging out under the filter is just another sign of stress and not feeling well. Some fish float and gasp for air at the surface, others hover low and clamp up when they're ill.


----------



## AndrealvsDennis (May 13, 2010)

Pinetree- Yes, I have purchased both Maracyn Plus and Maracyn II. I have also been adding salt and Prime to the water. He is still fairly active and always hungry. I decided not to get a test kit because I live a mile from the pet store and they do free tests. I just tested the water today because I cleaned it this morning and wanted to know that I'm at least starting out OK. The levels were as such

pH- 7.6
Ammonia- 0
Nitrate- 0

The lady that did the test said these were good numbers. If that is the case, I need to know the tricks to KEEP my water levels this good.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

The pH is fine and 0 ammonia is excellent. Are you sure it is nitrATE that is 0 and not nitrITE? NitrITES should be 0 in a cycled tank, but you should always have some nitrATES to show the cycle is working (just not too high, preferably under 40ppm).

Hopefully the fish will start responding to treatment.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh and for water changes, I would do approx 50% weekly, or 2-2.5 gallons. Some people might think that's a lot, but it isn't when we're talking about goldfish. It's good to allow the water to sit out for 24-48 hours before adding it to the tank (which I think you already do), add the appropriate amount of Prime to the new water and then change out the water. 

For your filter, I'm not sure how it is set up, but I just gently swish the sponge and filter media in some used tank water to remove the loose debris and then put the filter items back in the housing. I do this every 2-4 weeks in my own tank, not weekly. I change my carbon every 2 weeks.

Make sure you check the recommendations on your medications about how to handle the meds regarding water changes and carbon. I'd follow those while you're medicating.


----------



## AndrealvsDennis (May 13, 2010)

Thank you! And you were right, it was 0 NitrITE. My bad.

Thanks for the filter suggestions, I will follow those.

Now my fingers are crossed and I am hoping and hoping his health turns around!!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

every day,remove and replace 1 gallon of water..no heater...and a good amount of filtration..50-100 gallon per hour rated..


----------

